# Tobacco net mix



## hands (13/10/14)

30% net. made from fox tobacco
1% cream
0.5% diy cinnamon
3 drops of wine vinegar per 10ml any vinegar will do just thought i will try this one
12mg nic and a 30vg/70pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

and?

Your cinnamon DIY does i tend to go sweet very fast?


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

that's why i use so little cinnamon.it came out very nice. as for the wine vinegar i would add 2 drops per 10ml next time. it adds a very interesting taste to the juice and i like it very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

my diy vanilla made from ground up vanilla beans is really really strong. so if you like your vanilla and did not have much success with steeping vanilla pods try using ground up vanilla beans.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Cat (13/10/14)

How did you make the Fox NET? 

Is Fox better than Boxer? i'm not so happy with my Boxer - although the worst thing is that it stuffs up coils too quickly. Kimbo, i meant to ask you...why you mixed Fox + Boxer + Rum & Maple. i know you used to smoke that mixture, but how did you come to it? How would you describe them? - Especially the others compared to Boxer.


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

@Cat 
My dad use to smoke that since i was i think 7 or so. I just took the mix over from him when i started to smoke pipe. I did try others but i alwas returned to that mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

@hands that mix of yours is real nice, i did not think cream will have such an effect on the vape but it makes it nice and smooth 

Thank you for your mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @hands that mix of yours is real nice, i did not think cream will have such an effect on the vape but it makes it nice and smooth
> 
> Thank you for your mix


Yeah cream is a must have. I add it to all my diy in various percentages.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

it seems to do that to most of the juice and a little goes a long way. is fox better, don't think so its just what i had. i will get some of what use to be my favorite and mix some up. here is a link to there website and i think that this will make a better net than fox.
http://www.wesleys.co.za/houseblends.htm


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

hands said:


> it seems to do that to most of the juice and a little goes a long way. is fox better, don't think so its just what i had. i will get some of what use to be my favorite and mix some up. here is a link to there website and i think that this will make a better net than fox.
> http://www.wesleys.co.za/houseblends.htm



@hands i still have some of my tobacco mix left from when i stopped smoking. So i use that for now


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

lol that's where my fox came from.


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

i still got my stinkie pipe that needs to be converted


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

hands said:


> i still got my stinkie pipe that needs to be converted



My too but i will not cut my Kayser  I will get a K1000 epipe, well already got it but it is stuck in DBN tx to SAPO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (22/10/14)

@hands , which cream flavouring? i've got mtbaker Bavarian Cream, lots of Sweet Cream, and Marshmallow. So far, i think i got the best result with Marshmallow. 

And i think that any sweet flavour like butter toffee and caramel candy just messes it up for me.


----------



## hands (22/10/14)

bavarian cream and whipped cream is what i have at the moment. i like the taste of bavarian cream but i will get me some more concentrates and try the other creams. i don't add sweetener and feel like the bavarian cream adds sweetness 1-2% is more than enough for me.


----------



## hands (29/10/14)

so i was after a woody smoky kind of taste and think i found it. i took a oak stick cut into small bits and torched it till it had a chard outer layer. then it was added to pg and left to steep. i have only steeped it for about an hour in the ultrasonic and it does have a nice taste. its not overwhelming at this point and is exactly the taste that i was after. i think this would be a good addition to my diy mixes. i am going to make up a test net juice now. i must add that i would not recommend treated oak that you get from the wood shops, who knows what they add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

hands said:


> so i was after a woody smoky kind of taste and think i found it. i took a oak stick cut into small bits and torched it till it had a chard outer layer. then it was added to pg and left to steep. i have only steeped it for about an hour in the ultrasonic and it does have a nice taste. its not overwhelming at this point and is exactly the taste that i was after. i think this would be a good addition to my diy mixes. i am going to make up a test net juice now. i must add that i would not recommend treated oak that you get from the wood shops, who knows what they add.



You can find "smoked" oak chips at any craft beer shop - they are sterile and we use it in certain home brew beer recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (30/10/14)

hands said:


> so i was after a woody smoky kind of taste and think i found it. i took a oak stick cut into small bits and torched it till it had a chard outer layer. then it was added to pg and left to steep. i have only steeped it for about an hour in the ultrasonic and it does have a nice taste. its not overwhelming at this point and is exactly the taste that i was after. i think this would be a good addition to my diy mixes. i am going to make up a test net juice now. i must add that i would not recommend treated oak that you get from the wood shops, who knows what they add.



Interesting


----------



## kimbo (30/10/14)

johan said:


> You can find "smoked" oak chips at any craft beer shop - they are sterile and we use it in certain home brew beer recipes.



@johan can you get me some please, i will get it at the meet . Just tell me the price first. I have to try this


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @johan can you get me some please, i will get it at the meet . Just tell me the price first. I have to try this



I have some in stock - will bring with, just remind me day before the meet (there's no price - its so cheap).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (30/10/14)

@johan - I'd be interested in that too! I received my DIY mixing it yesterday and need a tobacco extract to work with.


----------



## kimbo (30/10/14)

johan said:


> I have some in stock - will bring with, just remind me day before the meet (there's no price - its so cheap).



And again you prove it, you ARE a gentleman .. Thank you sir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

Wesley said:


> @johan - I'd be interested in that too! I received my DIY mixing it yesterday and need a tobacco extract to work with.



I will bring the "smoked" oak chips to the meet and you guys can have a ball.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (1/11/14)

Thank you @hands

Your mix with a Honey Badger twist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (1/11/14)

i don't have honey concentrate but will get some and give it a go


----------



## hands (1/11/14)

where did you get the honey concentrate ?


----------



## kimbo (1/11/14)

hands said:


> where did you get the honey concentrate ?



Creative flavors


----------



## hands (1/11/14)

how good are Creative flavors concentrates? i have not tried any of there concentrates


----------



## kimbo (1/11/14)

hands said:


> how good are Creative flavors concentrates? i have not tried any of there concentrates



It does the job for me, ad i must say pretty well as well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

